# Greek grammar and spelling books



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

In case some of you here aren't aware, you can get free books on Greek grammar and spelling just by googling "γραμματικη pdf" or "ορθογραφια pdf".

Some of the better ones that I thought were good, were as follows:

*Greek Grammar (γραμματικη)*
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/files/document/modern_greek/grammatiki.triantafyllidi.pdf

http://www.e-papadakis.gr/files/orthografia_kanones.pdf

http://www.pi-schools.gr/books/gymnasio/grammatiki_a_b_c/s_1_200.pdf

*Greek Spelling (ορθογραφια)*
http://1epal-mesol.ait.sch.gr/autosch/joomla15/media/filologika/ATT00048.pdf

http://www.e-papadakis.gr/files/orthografia_kanones.pdf

http://ianleonardos.files.wordpress...fcf81ceb8cebfceb3cf81ceb1cf86ceb9ceb1cf83.pdf


----------



## AngeloK (Feb 16, 2014)

These are in English:

*Grammar*
Greek Grammar

http://mylanguages.org/learn_greek.php

I couldn't find anything for spelling.


----------

